# Little hallway



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

hallway face lift, new casing, crown, paneled wainscoting, crown in living room. More going on, more to come.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

more


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Bored are we?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

yes, why?:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

When you start posting over here you usually have nothing to do. That's why.

Hallway looks great, Crown job looks good too. I heard you did a lot of crown in that house.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

hay thats my name 
nice work


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh no!! Two Warners


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work. An interesting moulding for crown in this picture.
.




















 









.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Nice work. An interesting moulding for crown in this picture.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


the old nasty cove in the corner?

The living room crown is the same style as the hallway, just bigger and in red oak.

The cove stays until later, I will mud those corners and I have to do some paneled wall work on that wall.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work. I would be interested to see the before picture. Your house looks gorgeous. Nice mixture of stone and wood. Looks great.
Ken


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

He lives in a shack :laughing:, he only lives there when there is work to be done


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Limited before picture's and this is not my place.

I am a carpenter so my house is a mess.:laughing:

I have better before one's on my other computer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I need to take some more, the changed the door knobs and added new lights.

They are thinking about having me do hard wood or cork now in the hall way.

Talk about cart in front of the horse.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the before shots. It sure makes the final product even more spectacular. Very nice job. I'm sure that they customer is very happy with it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks for the before shots. It sure makes the final product even more spectacular. Very nice job. I'm sure that they customer is very happy with it.



Thanks.

They are ecstatic, I will be working there off and on for the next couple years. I think I should just move in, they have enough room they wouldn't even know I was there.:laughing:


----------

